
14 years of distributed prime number calculations lost with no backups - nstj
http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?52383-Server-down
======
brudgers
Description of Seventeen or Bust:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seventeen_or_Bust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seventeen_or_Bust)

------
nstj
And fwiw this seems like a beautiful project with noble aims (I stumbled
across it after reading about large RSA numbers the other night). Any way
anyone may be able to help these guys I'm sure would be much appreciated.

